# Clutch Selection High HP / Torque Stroker



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

After several months my 461 Stroker is finally finished and ready to drop in the GTO. This is a high HP and High Torque engine. The cam is aggressive, pushing about 550 hp with 330 head flow and .620 lift 

I am trying to decide on a clutch and I am overwhelmed by the selections available. Carbon, Kevlar, Ceramic, Organic, Spam, Cheese Whiz you name it they have made a clutch disc out of it.

My intended use is street during the week and every friday night at the drag strip when it open back up this Spring. My street driving is pretty much racing, I have many tickets 

Anyway, I was looking at the Zoom or McCleod clutches below. Will these be the correct match for the stoker engine?

Zoom
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/zzz-hp5552-1a

Mcleod
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/mcl-75221


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I run the Mcleod in my car but it is a 12" "cheater" clutch. I'm running over 750 hp to the wheels and it has held up admirably. I'd still recommend you call the manufacturer rather than just order up from Summit. They offer more than you see in Summits catalog and may have something that would suit you better. :cheers

What flywheel are you running? Are you using a steel bellhousing?


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

I am using a steel Lakewood bellhousing, heavy duty. The flywheel is NOT aluminum, big ole steel pontiac flywheel.


----------



## 6T5GTO (Jan 13, 2013)

I have a Mcleod twin disk; dump the clutch at 5000 rpm; never a problem except for the driveshaft, 31 spline axle and 2 tranny's; all fixed now. TKO 600, Denny's driveshaft and 35 spline Moser with a detroit locker.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

^ What do you run for a throw out bearing, mechanical or hydraulic? Twin disc require a special flywheel? Interested in going that way since my pressure plate is on it's way out. My current setup is all stock type mechanical and I run a 26 spline TKO.


----------



## blackwidow (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't have near the power you will be handling, but I run a Mcleod RST Twin disc rated to 800 horses, and it has served me well...great stock-clutch-like pedal pressure, solid feel.


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Well I have the McLeod Super Street installed right now. It seems to be working fine and is only rated at 500 horsepower. It will probably just wear out pretty quick then I'll replace it with 1 of the models you guys recommended


----------

